# Why did my Betta die?????



## BettaSCHmacK (Jan 7, 2010)

Hello all! Through the miracle of google i found this site and am glad i did. Lots of good info on this site through experienced betta owners. 

My question is.... i had an awesome blue veiltail. i had him in a small imbowl for about 2 weeks before i bought a 10 gallon tank. i did everything necassary, to my knowledge, to make the new home the best for him. filter, water conditioner, and all sorts of other stuff. about 2 weeks in the tank he died. he lost all of his fins, (fin rot), and a couple days later he died. i thought a filter and water conditioner were good enough. i guess i was wrong. i have another veiltail right now living in the old bowl. im planning to buy an eclipse 3 gallon tank for him in a week but dont want the same thing happening again. can anyone tell me why my other betta died and what im possibly doing wrong. i dont want this to happen again because i have a big heart for these bettas. 

a little about me. im in the military with 2 deployments to iraq and bettas help me with the day to day stresses of military and past deployment life. bettas help me concentrate on the important things in life and not the negative. my new betta has quite the personality, almost like mine. he knows when its time to eat and when i stare at him he stares right back at me. its amazing. 

i will definitally be on this site alot. i appreciate any help and advice. 

thank you


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

The big question right now is was the tank cycled?
What kind and how often where the water changes? 
That can help to determine what could have possibly happened.

Also, did you treat the fin rot immediately?


----------



## Zenandra (Nov 14, 2009)

Remember with a new tank, even though you have a filter running you still need to do frequent 25%-50% water changes until the tank is fully cycled. Poor water quality is the #1 cause of fin rot in bettas.

Did you treat his fin rot? What did you use?


----------



## BettaSCHmacK (Jan 7, 2010)

oh wow...so many factors. well i have no idea how to cycle the tank water which is why im not using a tank until i know how to properly take care of a tank. i did the water change once a week by taking almost half the water out of it, putting new water in and some water treatment stuff. as far as the fin rot, i didnt even know what was going on with him till he died. after he died i looked up the diseases and found out it was fin rot. im new to this fish thing and help but think i accidentally killed him. i have alot to learn.


----------

